# Not cool



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So I got a new job (yay) but now it conflicts with agility and I have to drop classes. Just kind of bummed considering we just got back started in it. I feel like I just keep getting in Mia's way. If she was with a handler that could spend more time at classes, she'd be so much further.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

That sucks.  Congrats on the new job though.
Is it possible to find another class or practice at home? Is there someone you trust that could handle her for you until it doesn't interfere?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

What about a monthly private lesson? You could get a lot more accomplished in less time and you could schedule it around your work. Is there a facility where you can practice on your own at your leisure?


----------

